

MSFT has canceled "Courier" tablet — reportedly - FluidDjango
http://www.electronista.com/articles/10/04/29/leak.has.ms.dropping.dual.screen.courier/

======
CalmQuiet
And Gizmo claims that Frank Shaw at MS says:

"At any given time, we're looking at new ideas, investigating, testing,
incubating them. It's in our DNA to develop new form factors and natural user
interfaces to foster productivity and creativity. The Courier project is an
example of this type of effort. It will be evaluated for use in future
offerings, but we have no plans to build such a device at this time."

------
dman
Apart from their keyboard and mice this was the first microsoft device I was
looking forward to :). While it might not be a mainstream need, a device with
great pen based input and support for math symbols would be great for what I
do.

~~~
FluidDjango
How can you claim that it was to be "a device with great pen based input"...?

I thought it was only at a _concept_ stage?

~~~
dman
I didnt say it was, I was merely saying that a pen based device is an
unexplored niche, one that I was hoping the courier would fill.

------
pedalpete
It was only ever a design exercise. I suspect that Microsoft never had plans
to develop and sell the courier. However, based on the excitement and demand,
I wouldn't be surprised to see one of the hardware vendors pick-up the torch.

------
ToVaRich
And commenters are already moaning the loss (of non-existent product) already
at <http://www.crunchgear.com>

